# Database Discussions > Oracle >  convert a dmp into a sql file

## dominant

Is that practicable?

----------


## jkoopmann

you can extract the DDL from a dmp file into SQL statements through the use of the SHOW=y option in the imp command. as far as the individual data inside the tables the answer is no.

----------


## dominant

in that case, how the appropriate command is?

----------


## tombest

The command is (along with whatever import params you want):

   imp show=y file=filename.dmp

----------


## dominant

i put this in the command line

imp 'system/sample2@sample as sysdba' show=y file=sample.dmp full=y

and everything it worked properly.

The problem is if i could store allk these sql statements in a sql file.

----------


## gaetan06

Have you tried this :
imp 'system/sample2@sample as sysdba' show=y file=sample.dmp full=y *> yourFile.sql*

----------


## dominant

the generated sql file is always null  :Frown:

----------


## skhanal

Specify INDEXFILE = file.sql in your IMP command to get the script file.

----------


## dominant

everything worked fine, but is there any good utility to convert the file into a mysql dump file?

----------


## MAK

http://www.kiyoinc.com/nxtract.html

----------

